# where to buy HO T5 bulbs



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

where/who do you guys purchase your T5's from? im looking for the 54 watt ones that fit into the 48" fixtures. k rating anywhere from 5500 - 10000.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Giesemann "midday sun" are the best by far from what others say
http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/Replacement_Bulbs/T5_Fluorescent/


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I would agree based on everything that I've been hearing from and reading.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

You might give these folks a look-see!

http://www.specialty-lights.com/


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks to our own Stuckintexas reefgeek will soon carry Giesemann Aquaflora bulbs. But from my experience the Giesemann Midday bulbs are light years ahead of any other bulb on the market.

Reefgeek ships extremely fast and in packaging that is fit for a space mission or something.
http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/GiesemannT5S

--Nikolay


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i've been using Giesemann Midday bulbs for a while now, and they're awesome lamps. you won't be disappointed.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

i cant wait to try the aquaflora bulb. its supposed to be a great bulb to pair with a midday bulb. also, if you dont have good reflectors you should try the SLR's from reefgeek.com.

if you want the aquaflora and midday combo right now then check this out. http://www.aquacave.com/powerchrome-aqua-flora-brt5-lamps-by-giesemann-2306.html


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been using the midday/aquaflora combo for a few months now and love them. It has the best of appearance of any bulbs I've tried, not that I've tried a lot though.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Aug 19, 2008)

You could try Customaquatic.com or Marinedepot.com both carry those bulbs. Also a local fish store non big box could order them for you. I think that Petsmart carrys the HO Hagen units so they should have replacement lamps.


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

i just bought the midday and aquafloral combo. cant wait to get it up and running!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I often use these guys:

http://www.hellolights.com/


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I bought my Giesemann Midday 6000K and Aquarflora T5HO bulbs for Aquarium Specialty in SC.
http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/ca...9_130&osCsid=1c6148f933e605396794df8653af4dbc


----------

